# Hot glue for holding a part



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I am using some round left over scraps to make another box from a log project, actually a "Fits in a box" contest by Baileigh way back in 2013:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/baileigh-contest-woodnthings-entry-51174/

The scrap needed to be trimmed on the bandsaw, but it was too tall and too thin to cut freehand safely. So I hot glued it to another scrap which held it vertically and away from my fingers:


----------

